# Recall at the Dog Park



## Vizsla_Penny (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi there - looking for advice on how best to work recall at the dog park when its time to leave. 

Background: our girl (17 months) is fairly well trained and we have a local dog park with tons of trails that we've been exploring over the fall/winter. All off-leash area - a Vizsla's delight! Penny loves to run through the trees and will always come to us when we call her. However, when it is time to leave (after she's had more than a good exercise!), she seems to know and will refuse to come near us so we can put her on the leash. 

Have any other V owners gone through a similar situation and/or does any have advice or tips to help us out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There must be some consistent factor that tips her off to when it is time to leave, so I'd think about what that might be and try to avoid it. It might be a length of time, or your body language, voice tone, etc. Whistles are good for removing variation in your voice. 

Continue to train recall away from the park. Even if she generally comes at less distracting locations, she'd still benefit from being put on a long line for this. You want to remove her ability to disobey the command by reeling her in while you call her and praise her. 

The other thing I would do at the park is put her on a leash at random times when you call her to you and then release her. If you're still having trouble after additional training and figuring out her cues, then I'd try sitting down, turning your back on her, or walking to the entrance without calling her. It keeps you from playing her game of keep-away, and sometimes their curiosity gets the best of them when we act in unusual ways. 

Good luck!


----------

